# Knit Baby Booties with a T-strap



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is another pair of beautiful baby booties.They are made on straight needles and require some sewing. 
The pattern is available in two sizes: 3-6 and 6-9 months. 
$2.99

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-booties-with-t-strap


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

A lady needs her shoe collection. So very cute. Thanks.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies! Victory, I hope you will enjoy the pattern! Many thanks!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a beautiful design ~ I've made these a few times :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

So very sweet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Awwwww... aren't these the most adorable little things???


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. Sugary sweet!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

simply adorable


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I love these! Going home after work and putting them on my needles.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!  Cindy and Everybody who has purchased the pattern, a very special thank you to you, I hope you will enjoy the pattern!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very prettyxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet


----------

